# Crocodile stitch fingerless mitts free pattern



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.peneloperae.com/2012/10/crocodile-stitch-fingerless-gloves-2.html
My granddaughter said she has outgrown hers so I thought I would try this one.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> http://www.peneloperae.com/2012/10/crocodile-stitch-fingerless-gloves-2.html
> My granddaughter said she has outgrown hers so I thought I would try this one.


I'm taking this idea from another blog, she used this cuff pattern for her crocodile fingerless mitts and they turned out great. http://myfavouritethingsblog95.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/perfect-solutions.html and check out the Puff stitch fingerless mitts
Here's the other blog: http://millieonherworld.wordpress.com/2012/11/01/crocodile-love-fingerless-gloves/


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

just what I was looking for


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this crochet crocodile stitch but I cant crochet so is there a simular stitch in knitting please


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jemima said:


> I love this crochet crocodile stitch but I cant crochet so is there a simular stitch in knitting please


It is very simple, you can teach yourself how to crochet by watching you tube videos. Buy a size g hook and surf the net for the right videos, start with a chain and then a single crochet, work up to a half double crochet and then a double crochet. keep practicing it's an art as well as a craft.There is also a kit with a book at walmart that includes a video and hooks.
I don't know of any similar stitch in knitting. You could pose that question on the main forem and get more response. I suggest you try crochet. it's simple to learn and much faster than knitting.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandmaknitoo Thanks for your advice I have just about learnt to crochet a chain and single and double crochet but its following patterns that confuse me.I will post the crocodile stitch for knitting and ask on the main forem.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jemima said:


> Grandmaknitoo Thanks for your advice I have just about learnt to crochet a chain and single and double crochet but its following patterns that confuse me.I will post the crocodile stitch for knitting and ask on the main forem.


Okay, I'm sure you will get some answers. There are also videos on the Crocodile stitch on you tube. That is how I learned to do it. Give it a go.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

jemima said:


> Grandmaknitoo Thanks for your advice I have just about learnt to crochet a chain and single and double crochet but its following patterns that confuse me.I will post the crocodile stitch for knitting and ask on the main forem.


Here's some videos;http://www.bing.com/search?q=you+tube+crocodile+stitch+videos&FORM=MYMSNA&mkt=en-US&qs=n&sk=&mymsn-headersearch.x=133&mymsn-headersearch.y=17


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

The stitch is a bit tricky for beginners


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

gorgeous, thank you for sharing


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

mayane said:


> gorgeous, thank you for sharing


you are welcome.


----------

